
'Unwoke' Jobs Site Launches, Is Brutally Trolled and Hacked Immediately - ShorsHammer
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7wdyx/unwoke-hr-job-listing-platform-hacked
======
maerF0x0
It's funny that it's ok to commit computer crimes if you do it to against the
enemeies of the current zeitgeist.

Not exactly a paragon of a fair and just society

~~~
Fjolsvith
Its not a crime if the cops are defunded.

~~~
maerF0x0
Actually it still is because the law is not the same as law enforcement

~~~
Fjolsvith
Don't forget the prosecutors who will drop the cases, too.

------
tekromancr
They also exposed the emails of applicants and cos that had posted there. The
site was just embedding them in the html

------
EGreg
Ok but after they clean up the site and fix these issues it will be there.

And why not?

